# New Boy on the block



## 123243 (May 7, 2009)

Hello to all members. As the topic title suggests I have not engaged in this lifestyle before.

I am a self employed radio engineer (communication radio) and decided to convert my mobile radio workshop into a workshop camper. The truck is a Leyland Daff 10 tonne, 13’3” ( 3.9 metres) high, x 8’ (2.4 metres) wide and 28’ (8 metres ) long. Right hand drive. 

I have just put the basics in at the moment, kitchen, toilet, bed. I already have a diesel generator built in 13Kw for the work side of things.

I am needing to know just what percentage of site (England & France) would not be able to accommodate a vehicle of this size. Also, Do the printed guides also indicate what size of vehicle is acceptable.

Many thanks for any help

Joe


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Joe welcome to the site.  Its difficult to put a figure on how many, I would guess at over 50%, as for guides only one that I know of puts lengths in; and that's The Big Pitch Guide, or pay a tenner, join the club and you can search the campsite database for RV suitable pitches. 

Just had a look and 409 are shown as suitable, that generally means they can take over 30' so you would be well in.

Olley


----------

